#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 2012寵物用品展 志工招募中!!

## 狼尹

今年寵物用品展在南港展覽館
而中華民國動物保護協會今年依舊要招募志工們!!
主要目的為義賣活動、募款、觀念宣導

志工分成4種

1.活動志工
基本上就是要用力宣傳、努力聚集人潮
人數:無上限

2.攝影志工
在展覽期間攝影和其餘事務
人數:每時段4人

3.志狗大隊
帶著自家狗兒上展場宣傳~
人數:每時段2組

4.護狗大使
安全、準時地把公關犬送至目的地


攤位訊息

地點：台北世貿中心南港展覽館
時間：7月13日(五) ～ 7月16日(一) 10：00～18：00 
攤位編號：J1325、J1327


另外欲報名者請務必參加志工說明會

交通方式、報名細節等等請點這裡

--------------------
本狼這次(預計)擔任的是攝影志工
在7月15日 (日) 上午班和7月16日 (一) 上午班兩時段
如果有空可以來找本狼唷~

----------

